# Rough engine idle!



## rzx97 (Sep 9, 2012)

I own a 2001 A6 4.2 and for the last couple of months it has been idling rough(best described as a constant chug), ive taken it to a shop and was told to run injector cleaner through it. It helped for a few days then it went right back to rough idle. I use premium gas so that shouldnt be the problem, hope i dont have to start looking at injectors.

Any body else have this problem?
Any info appreciated.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Get it scanned for codes (with VAG-COM, not a generic scanner) and see what it shows up :thumbup:


----------



## rzx97 (Sep 9, 2012)

It isnt throwing any codes


----------

